
Multi-provider VPN Client Privilege Escalation Vulnerabilities - based2
https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/09/vulnerability-spotlight-Multi-provider-VPN-Client-Privilege-Escalation.html
======
tlb
Title changed from "RCE ProtonVPN and NordVPN VPN". This is not an RCE (remote
code execution).

